# water storage tank hydraulic design



## ابراهيم الجمل (11 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ ​ اقدم لكم​ ​ كتاب​ ​ water storage tank hydraulic design 

https://ibrahem-elgamal.blogspot.com/2017/11/blog-post_11.html

يارب يعجبكم 
​


----------



## amer galad (30 نوفمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا.فعلا نشرة فنية مميزة


----------

